# .602 Baseband (13P) on .596 ROM, without flahing .602 AIO



## ThePhred (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thread has been closed. Please visit the latest baseband thread.*

Hello

After noticing that the GB .602 update included a new radio that users had positive things to say about I was determined to get this radio working on a .596 ROM. Mainly because of the themes and custom roms available. This took a little work because I had to avoid using the .602 AIO (I didn't have the install file for it). What resulted was a way to get the new radio on .596 while completely avoiding even needing the full .602 install. Read below for details and my experiences so far with this setup, as well as some tips.

And yes, I was on rooted/deodexed .596 before even starting this process.

***NOTICE, Please Read**
I am not responsible for bricked phones, bad installations, BUGS, or any other negative effects your hardware may suffer. You should be aware of the risks involved when rooting your phone, SBFing, and flashing roms.

I did not create or have anything to do with the making of the files used in this. ALL credit for those goes to the original creators.

**END NOTICE***

Files you will need:
TBH 2 part Update .zip for .596 GB
Z4Root
Droid 2 Bootstraper
.602 radio only .zip

*FIRST, Before Install, To get the 13P Baseband to work:*
Copy the 2nd part of the TBH 2 part update to a seperate location on your PC and rename it. This is in case something goes wrong.
On your PC, open in .602 radio only .zip and extract the bp.img and rdl.bin files.
Next, drag and drop those files to the 2nd part of the TBH update .zip for .596 (the one you didn't copy and re-name).
WinRar handled things for me from here and automatically overwrote the 12P baseband that the 2 part update usually includes.
Copy all 3 .zip files to your SD card.

Install Instructions:

If you are on a .596 anything...

1) You are going to need to SBF back to Froyo. Make sure you have the Foryo SBF downloaded and error free as well as the files needed for your preferred SBF method. Make sure you back up your data (If you are rooted, Titanium BackUp is great for this. Do a batch backup of everything just to be safe, also a nandroid backup is good to have too. If you are not rooted then you can not do this, sadly your apps will most likely be lost along with their data and will need to be Re-Downloaded..).

2) When you are ready, follow your methods SBF procedures and apply your Froyo file to your phone from the bootloader. When this is complete, continue.

3) After your phone boots up follow the on screen directions to activate your phone. Install Z4Root and Droid 2 Bootstraper and then restart your phone.

4) When your phone boots back up go to your apps drawer and use Z4Root and select Permanent Root. When this process completes your phone will automatically reboot.

5) When your phone boots back up again open your apps drawer and select the Droid 2 Bootstraper. Select bootstrap, allow superuser permissions, and then select the reboot option.

6) Your device should boot into a text based menu. Go to install zip from sd card -> select zip from sd card, navigate to the directory you placed your files in and install the 13P baseband only update. Next install your modifed TBH .596 2 part update .zip. Of course use part 1 and then part 2 for the TBH .zip.

7) Press your phone's BACK key, then select the reboot phone option...

8) When your phone reboots follow the instructions for activation.

9) Finished! You should now be on .596 GB with the new 13P baseband.

If on Froyo or a Froyo based ROM...

1) You shouldn't need to do an SBF. Make your backups before continuing.

2) If needed, use Z4Root to root and then reboot into recovery.

3) Follow the above instructions from step 6 to 9...

4) Done!

Optional stuff I did later:
1) Flashed Lexilite for .596
2) Restored some missing apps

*Experience so far:*
This has been great! Usually I get between 75-110 kBp/s Net traffic when at my house but now I am consistently between 150-225 kBp/s. I had a ton of issues with the 12P baseband and haven't seen any of those so far. I was dropping connection and had very unreliable data speeds but now none of that is an issue. The ROM/Phone is also running smoothly and hasn't had any weird issues since I did this. Its been great!

*Tips:*

Internet search engines are your friend...

Be patient when searching for relevant information, try to find more than one source as some info may be outdated.

For SBF please do your research first. This isn't something you just want to try on a whim.

Check your downloads with their md5 when possible...

If installing a custom .596 ROM please pay attention for the specific install instructions for your desired ROM. Some require you to wipe everything while some will not work if you wipe something.

When restoring apps/data with Titanium please be careful. You do not want to restore system apps or data as they may be incompatibile. You can do a batch restore-> all missing apps & data-> Deselect all-> then manually select your apps while avoiding things that look like old system apps.

Do your research on all of the above subjects and make backups in case something goes wrong!!

Thanks for reading! If you have suggestions on things I should add to this post then please let me know..


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

The easier way would just to do the AIO .602 zip and flash a .596 rom over top of that. It then just keeps you on .13 radio on a .596 rom. You will just have to reactivate by dialling *228


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> The easier way would just to do the AIO .602 zip and flash a .596 rom over top of that. It then just keeps you on .13 radio on a .596 rom. You will just have to reactivate by dialling *228


So go back to Froyo, install the .602 then flash a .596 ROM like ApeX RC2 and I can keep the .13 radio?


----------

